# pregnant does



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

well i have a breeding colony of 3 girls and 1 boy and i didnt think they will all be pregnant at the same time but all of their stomachs are visibly prego llol and their stomachs are all pretty much the same size lol well i got what i wanted lol but its probly gonna be alot of babies thank god my pet store like me lol


----------



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well if they were all introduced to the buck at the same time it is likely they will give birth within days of each other. So be sure you already have their tank set up for the births, do you have any pics of the moms and dad?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

if you go to genetics my user name is wowwy and its labeled colors 
for the females i have 2 siamese and 1 albino and the male is a blue satin half rex


----------

